# EB.com Hunting thread..



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

I apologize for the quality of this pic (phone, zoomed in, this was a long way out) but look at the size of this Elk Herd!

&amp; it actually extends way out each side of the picture


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2016)

They're usually herded up in combined herds this time of year, so yeah, you see some big ones.  What state is that?  CO?


----------



## DuckFlats (May 16, 2016)

More specifically...state, management area, and exact coordinates?[emoji51]


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

yeah that's CO, these you cant shoot at this location (RMNP) but there are other many herds out there...  I missed the regular draw for tags this year and now have to wait and see which one didn't get picked or returned..


----------



## DuckFlats (May 16, 2016)

Yea the lottery system sucks for that reason. We are having issues with that for gator and duck permits. For gators they require you to put in your payment info to be automatically billed if you get drawn. The problem was that too many people would just apply and never get their tags. Permit price is about $275, so people aren't going to be applying "for the fun of it" this year. Unfortunately it's the best way. We have a preference point system as well though. Every time you don't get a draw on your choices, you get a point to help you out the next season.


----------



## Dleg (May 16, 2016)

CO draws for elk tags now?

Goddamn out of staters, increasing the population....


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

I'm not sure if its an actual lottery, but there is a draw period.  soon they are going to either need to up the tags or bring the wolves in (literally)  Been doing a bunch of reading over the winter, seems like hunting #'s are way down and the herd is way up.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 16, 2016)

Be careful what you wish for... Our all knowing DNR have protected wolves in northern MN and the deer population has since gone to hell.


----------



## DuckFlats (May 17, 2016)

I remember reading something about the wolves in that region. I think it was a Steve Rinella article. I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Dleg (May 17, 2016)

Alaska state and federal fish and wildlife folks apparently have more freedom to control wolves.  On a recent village trip, I was reading an informational brochure put out by USFWS about the results of culling wolves in the small part of Alaska I was visiting (Allakaket area).  They killed something like 30-50 wolves (and gave them to the Native villages for traditional use), and the following spring they measured more surviving moose calves.  But they acknowledged a ton of calves still got killed by bears, so time to kill some bears, too!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 17, 2016)

The Michigan legislature enacted a law a few years ago to allow wolf hunting.  The PETA types all went apeshit and got it on the ballot and now wolf hunting is no longer allowed.


----------



## Dleg (May 17, 2016)

My boss has two wolf skins on the wall of his office.


----------



## DuckFlats (May 17, 2016)

Yea those PETA type tried to prevent black bear hunting in Florida last year. It was the first hunt in 30+ years I believe. Luckily our wildlife commission doesn't fold to a bunch of uniformed idiots making loud noises.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 17, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I'm not sure if its an actual lottery, but there is a draw period.  soon they are going to either need to up the tags or bring the wolves in (literally)  Been doing a bunch of reading over the winter, seems like hunting #'s are way down and the herd is way up.


You don't want wolves brought in.  They should up the number of tags instead.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2016)

The wolfs have worked out pretty nicely with Yellowstone, however that part of the country is a little different than other parts of the world.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2016)

I think if you make it legal to also hunt wolves outside of the national Park that should help the cattle ranchers concerns, or they could just build taller fences...,


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 17, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> The wolfs have worked out pretty nicely with Yellowstone, however that part of the country is a little different than other parts of the world.


Actually, they haven't worked out very well there.  A lot of misinformation about that.  It's really bad in WY, MT, and ID where they've brought them in.  Idaho in particular is having a heck of a time with them.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2016)

Guess it's who you ask(hunters or cattlemen) but if you can't find something to hunt in either of those three states then those people need to find another hobby.

Ever drive through Yellowstone where they are more wolves than all those other areas combined? Tons of things to eat, they didn't all disappear.. Going on a decade?

They have a Right to eat  just as we do..ranchers could just build better fences or have better security but they are cheap, even though they will pass cost on to us.

But I do think they (the wolves) should also be open to be hunted themselves wherever they are reintroduced,,,


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2016)

I hate wolves.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 17, 2016)

Without wolves, there'd be no 3-wolf moon!


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2016)

I have that shirt.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2016)

So can i come to AK and Hunt wolves?

Ae they considered coyotes? I.e. No license required?


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2016)

They actually consider them big game and you have to have a hunting license or a trapping license. A few years ago they had a bounty on wolves in the fortymile country $200 a wolf.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 18, 2016)

Big game hunting trip at AK's house!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 18, 2016)

akwooly said:


> I have that shirt.


I would hope so, you live in Alaska!!!


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2016)

AK - don't move for at least 4 years, when I get these rug rats out of the house I am coming for dinner!

&amp; for a stuffed wolf....


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2016)

I'll be here! EB hunt meet up!


----------



## Dleg (May 18, 2016)

So I guess I need to buy one of those shirts now?  Probably needs to be worn under an unbuttoned flannel shirt.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 18, 2016)

Dleg said:


> So I guess I need to buy one of those shirts now?  Probably needs to be worn under an unbuttoned flannel shirt.


you mean they don't pass them out as you get off the airplane like they do with leis in Hawaii


----------



## Dleg (May 18, 2016)

No, they give you trucker hats in realtree camo.


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2016)

Core values. A buddy of mine made this for my office.


----------



## Dleg (May 18, 2016)

^that's awesome. Is that your name on top?


----------



## akwooly (May 18, 2016)

^Yes sir. He made if for my door when I got promoted and moved into my new office.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2016)

my daughter also has the shirt


----------



## DuckFlats (Sep 23, 2016)

Headed out this weekend for the archery opening down here in FL. Going to be miserable. Forecast is calling for 0-5 mph wind, 108 degree heat index, and mosquitos.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2016)

I'll be sighting in my rifle in the coming weeks.


----------



## DuckFlats (Sep 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll be sighting in my rifle in the coming weeks. [emoji3]


Nice...I need to get that done as well. I picked up a nice Vortex Scope almost 8 months ago and it's just sitting on the shelf. I'll be chasing deer and pigs for three straight weekends and then move to ducks. Baby #2 is due in mid November...so that might impact hunting a little bit.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 23, 2016)

Wife says no more out of state hunting, so I've been trying to find a place where there's some deer and not too over run by hunters in-state.


----------



## DuckFlats (Dec 10, 2016)

Been a while since I have logged in. We just had our second little girl...and our hands are full. Luckily my wife lets me get out for a few hunts. Here are some pictures of our snipe hunts.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

